# Okay...heres a question for y'all (workshop blues)



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Now, I've been busy working quite a bit on a variety of projects in and outside my shop. All is done and has slowed down for me. I'm back in the shop with workshop blues. What do you do when you have no projects due and you have nothing to build for yourself? My workshop is clean and tidy and I'm stumped. What do you do when you have the workshop blues?


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Change gears for a while, Mark. Maybe go for a long drive in the country to clear your head, or to the zoo or something. Sometimes we find inspiration from the most unlikely places. I think backing off and having a change of scenery does wonders. 

Sheila


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You might poll your church, family, friends, neighbors, or work cohorts to see if anyone needs anything…


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark, when this happens to me I usually build jigs that I have seen or found on the woodworking sites and think could be handy - or clean and do maintenance that I've been putting off. As soon as you get into something a build will come along


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with Sheila, a road trip is the ticket….. as long as you wind up in my shop. I have a lot of things you can help with. lol


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol….okay okay…a couple ideas…BUT…i dont drive haha

and im just eager to get working again….im going through withdraws!!!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

make a box. all of my golf buddies have a nice cedar box to store their golf shoes.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

not a bad idea…normally when i have nothing going, i usually practice doing things more with handtools. On the side of that I also practice finishings. But like I said its just one of those days where I wanna get a nice project going >:/


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

But I am due for a vacation…just can't afford one right now. Havent been on vaca in over 5 years


----------



## kpo101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Come on now Mark, I was in your situation myself about 2 years ago and i had a lot things that ran through my head. And like a lot of Lumberjock's out there the wheels never stop turning, I ended up building a roll top desk out of 
white oak and Walnut. I ended up with a white pickling (or whitewash) on the bottom that was oak and natural finished the walnut on top. When it was a day from completion i had a friend of a friend buy it for $2300.00 and it is now
in the New Orleans area. So what I'm saying is everyone has something set in the back of their mind that they have been not really avoiding, but have never had the time to fool with. To be honest with yall, i was avoiding it because of the tambour. But with a little help from LJU (Lumberjock University), everything came together.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

so you dont need to build any furniture for your house…beds dressers night stand.china hutches…if so and you dont need anything…then think of a friend or family member to make a gift for…with all the projects here on the site…you can get inspired with something…build a bird lodge…...lol…....good luck with getting going…i just know you will come up with something…, and whats this with you dont drive…does that come from the surgery you had…....or were ya just pulling our legs….grizz


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Are there any jigs or shop furniture you could make? I have a huge ever growing list of those for mine.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey mark…you need a thinking stool….....yea…there ya go…thats a project for ya..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Mark,

At least you CAN get to your shop if you want to work on a project. I haven't got to be in my shop in months because of a total hip replacement. Talk about ready to go out of my mind, so my shop time has been nil, naught, zero, and any other bad words I can think of…lol. I have a couple of customers just waiting for the day I can. They call every now and then and ask about me,and how I'm doing, but are in no hurry. That's a good thing, cause I can't get in any hurry…... Hopefully in another month or two I'll be back at. In the meantime…I just have to be patient and heal…...


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Drink a beer and wait for inspiration…


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Good time to work on Christmas presents!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Go buy some lumber!!! That is always fun!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I can always find inspiration/new project ideas by scrolling back through the most commented LJ projects. I am up past page1900 [lots of ideas/inspiration there].


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Cutting boards….always fun to make…


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

well i do have some projects to build around the house but money is the issue. They're on hold til then.

but a thinking stool doesnt sound bad lol

my daughter was asking to work in the shop with me yesterday so I'm definately going to build something with her


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the time when I practice different joints and technic's, and tune and sharpen tools that otherwise don't get the attention they deserve.


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

go fishin, play golf or shoot ducks if the season are right. hell come duck season my shop is officially closed till the 2nd week of January lol


----------



## MrsBob (Jul 18, 2011)

Workshop blues?
Is that like starting everyday at your fake wood desk, knowing you have a pile of rough cut maple to build a better one, but still can't even cut a straight line with your circular saw that went to work with Hubby in the tool truck? And then looking at all the cool things on LJ you'd love to build but really don't even have clue as to what most of the do-hickey things they said they used are? (but I know I'm gonna NEED 1 or 2) Then you go out to your work shop! Which basically consists of a table saw that you really don't know how to use and your work bench is a big dog house that 2 cats spend their days on and where 3 roosters spend their nights!(they will be dinner soon) Then after getting the feed for the masses, which is also stored in your work shop, you wander around and look at all the misc things you really need to build, but really don't have the wood, the know how, or the time! Well, dad did say I could have his pile of cedar that I have been drooling over for a year now, but then he says he has it sold? (yea, whole nuther subject) He also says he has a bunch of my grandfathers misc wood working stuff, now finding them is on my list of projects I don't have the time for!!
Is that kinda like workshop blues?


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Mark, I get that feeling all the time. I will usually re-organize and clean, sort my wood scraps, nuts & bolts, screws so on and so forth…

I also sit down and start going through my collection of wood working magazines. I often see different projects and jigs in the magazines and then forget about them. I will just flip through them until I find that project that I had been wanting to do. Once I get working on a jig or small project I always end up thinking of something else I want to do after that.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey mark if you got some scrap lumber depending on the size build some small projects out of them. That is what I have been doing for a week or to now. It's a good way to get rid of scrap lumber to. Or like couple of the others said build some jigs.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Mark*, at times like that I like to sit under my oak tree for a while or either go to the river. Look through your woodworking books and magazines. If you're like me it will come to you pretty quickly about what to do next.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You could start building some small projects that you feel would do well at a craft show. Sign up for a show and I guarantee it will keep you buisy for all the time you want to be buisy…and it can make some extra money to pay for more wood and tools…never a dull or boring moment…I guarantee.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

I volunteer my free time. I get to work with some really great people and I get to work on projects that I don't normally do. Some of my favorites are volunteering with my local state parks where I'm building a kiosk right now, I just finished building 30 birdhouse kits for the kids to build during a summer camp, and volunteering with an environmental education center, where I've built fences and a workbench, restored an outbuilding and numerous small projects. 
You can also do things like build bat, bird, and butterfly houses to give away to people that are less fortunate, or local schools , churches, or parks. 
I wish I had time for all the worthy groups that rely on volunteers for operations. Like Habitat for Humanity, Rebuilding Together, Boy Scouts etc. Some would even make a worthy working vacation and will offer you a room in exchange for your services.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I read all of these and no one's topped DeGoose's suggestion! 
I'm going to bookmark this for a rainy day. This was a wonderful question with some heartfelt answers.
Whatever you end up doing, you're in your shop, which can't be all bad.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree with Sheila.

Someone told me
It's all happening at the zoo.
I do believe it,
I do believe it's true.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

All you have to do is go for a drive in the country , find some old reclaimed wood and on the way home hit the beer store . After 6 or 7 beers the ideas will come to you no problem


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Taking a breather is good - 
ALso look at maintenance - e.g. how bout jointer knife sharpening, or is there a jig or tablesaw sled that needs to be tweaked.
Sharpening of planes and other often deferred maintence that you spot when you pick up a took mid project….to get just…..one…..more…..cut….before i HAVE to stop and sharpen.

THen go to a guild meeting or weekend woodcraft seminar


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

well i love the whole beer idea….but like driving, i can't do so lol.

mrs bob: Yes…yes indeed lol

dan: wow u must be my good twin lol….soo alike lol


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Start making Christmas presents.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't have to worry about that. My wife and daughters have got a list that I'll never finish and I have my own list. I'll never catch up.


----------



## shakeyhands (Aug 4, 2011)

When I am all caught up I build a few birdhouses, cutting boards, or a rather unique serving tray that I have found every lady really likes (have built many of these) The thing about it is that none of these eat anything and sooner or later someone will buy them or you will have ready made gifts when birthdays or other special occasions arise.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Usually my workshop blues comes from not being able to get to my workshop. I don't think I've EVER been in a condition of nothing to do in the shop. If I don't have at least a short list (by short I mean number of items, not time commitment) of projects for family and friend, I have jigs, workshop items, or at least a good clean up to do.

I may not pick my dirty laundry off the floor but I will clean the heck out of my shop!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Learn a new skill.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Chopping firewood or any physical exertion always works for me. Try it. Creativity loves sweat.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

When I can't get into the shop to build something, or just to piddle, I'll pick up one of my old guitars and start playing and singing some bleuegrass music. While I'm doing that, I'll take a look around my house and see if there is an empty spot for something I could build to go there, like a little table or maybe another tater and onion bin, or something…!!!! That's one way I get my inspriation. I then may jot it down and keep picking until another idea hits me…..plus it good theorpy for the brain….lol.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

well the main issue to trigger this is that I don't have all the lumber to build these things. I have a few odds and end pieces and how long will that keep me busy?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I hear what you're saying about the lack of timber. It's hard to get inspired when you don't have the material or the necessary tools to do a project. You can't work with something you don't have, and wood is the main ingrediant. I don't like messing with the little stuff either, altho I have plenty of scraps. I'm not a box builder or a spoon maker, or build many jigs, or build birdhouses….And there is absolutely nothing wrong with building those things…it's just not for me. There are some great projects on here that LJs have made and look super….But that's not my niche….Try to stay as positive as you can til something comes along…..


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know what you mean rick. I normally like to tackle big projects, more in the furniture area. Small projects just don't catch my eye


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Now you're talking my language, Mark….I go for the big projects, too, like furniture and shop furniture. That's what I really enjoy. I'll leave the little stuff to the other folks…...lol.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

yep….we must share the same blood lol plus I get more use and recognition with furniture…feels more rewarding


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Why not dedicate some time to altering making your workshop a better laid out space, or make some improvements in the shop or to your tooling jigs etc. There is always a way your shop can be improved to make life easier ,handsomer, tidier, etc, etc ,etc . I spend half of my working time because I am not able to do these big things just making things better in my shop .Anyway have fun and these blues will soon run out of steam and you'll be back doing things in no time. .I just made a really nice overheadguard with four inch suction for dust extraction for my saw it took about three to four weeks of a few hours here and there but now it's finished I have save quite a bit . Alistair


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ya alistar I love rearranging to improve my workshop but the way I have it laid out now is probably the most use I can make out of a one car garage.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

After 6 or 7 beers the ideas will come to you no problem 

But make sure to think about the idea long enough for the Beers to get worked out of you first.

Beer = Good Idea
Power Tools = Good Idea
Beer and Power Tools together = Bad Idea.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ahahaha thats great. love the way you put it


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's a thought. Go on a hunt for used wood. There is plenty of the stuff out there and sometimes the hunt is half the fun. You never know what you will find and it is always good to recycle.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

MsBob, I can totally relate to your experiences. Except the only chicken around the house is in the freezer and no cats. Between work, time with the family, chores, bills, putting the kids to bed, the extent of my woodworking is putting a tool away and reading about others accomplishments. Sorta depressing.


----------



## CarlFisher (Aug 16, 2011)

Take some of your scrap and turn a few dozen pens…

After that, go for a bike ride


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

With nighttime temps getting down into the 60's I'm starting to get the itch back, but my neighbors are less than tolerant of me working after 11:00pm.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Build a nice Humidor? Even if you don't smoke cigars, they smell nice…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i thought when rick said he picks up the guitar and starts singing bluegrass, then start to look around…...i thought he was going to say , i look around to see if anyone stayed in the house..LOL…..... sorry rick i could not resist that one…ive never heard rick sing, but im sure he does that well….so mark have you started to work on anything to get rid of those blues…......if not, come on down here, i could use your help with some projects….grizz


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Mark,
sorry I'm a little late on the blog comment. I was thinking that you could sell all your tools and start a new career, so I took a virtual tour through your shop. I couldn't help but notice that little pink package in your arms. Have you asked her lately what she might like to have (ie. doll house, play house, garage for her Barbie 'Vette)????


----------



## FrankSpillman (Jan 10, 2011)

A few words from a newbie…I like the Christmas present idea. But of course, those are usually smaller, and you like 'em big.

Rick, can't do a project because you don't have a tool? That's the excuse you have been looking for!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

greg, a vette would be nice but i can't even afford a chevette right now. I have been keeping busy (slowly) for about the past week. And I do have another client with a big request so I'm excited but not getting too excited.
She is going to have me building some dressers but I'm at one of those moments where you're ready to tell her the quote and she stops breathing. lol


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Al, I think I can beat degoose, restore a Stanley hand plane while Drinking a beer and waiting for inspiration.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You're a lucky man. I'm typing this during working hours because I threw my back out. It's my payback for lifting heavy things unassisted when I was young and immortal. I've been working serious overtime, no shop time. Now, I have shop time and can't do it, especially since I'm on meds. I won't even use a hammer, for now. Even though the meds would take the edge off the smashed thumb. Hmmm…


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

hahahaha…im on meds too but theyre what keep me normal lol


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Trains


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I have done woodworking seriously since I was 12 Years old (I'm now 59)
I can honestly say, I have never been in that situation. I have so many different woodworking interests, there is always something new to create. Jigs, boxes, furniture, mallets, wooden toys, shop storage, guitars, clocks, work bench, etc, etc,........................... or clean and organize-don't tell me your shop is perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tune up your planes, or buy a used one and get it working, or even build a wooden plane. Learn to hand cut dovetails or learn to carve.

My problem is not enough shop time, not lack of projects!

If I had the workshop blues, I might get out my guitar and right a song about it.

Now I'm tired just thinking about all I want to do.


----------



## chuck75 (Aug 22, 2011)

I gotta say that theres always tools that need sharpening or tuneing in my shop.that could keep me busy for atleast 2 days.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Just fiddle around in your shop. Try new things and techniques. Just make something for the heck of it. If you have a lot of scrap wood, see what you can make out of it. design something to make or just start making something and see where it takes you.


----------

